# Filed streamline and this is what happened



## boat (May 17, 2014)

Hello all- Quick update. A while back I was on this forum asking about filing streamline, and what other options I had. 

Whew, just looking at the header brings up some angst. I had forgotten how much stress all that was. And the O in the Forum has the look of some bullet hole from an amo advertisement or something. I know its a flower, but the look just added a little to the stress. 

Anyway about two years ago we filed jointly under the streamline program and, well, nothing happened. I just filed, and filed regular taxes again last year and so far no news is good news. 

So that is what happened to us. Life went on. The taxes continue to be filed and so far all is just fine. 

Hope that helps anyone else in the same situation or feeling of stress.

Thanks for the help in making a decision. 

Boat


----------

